# Fuente Day! (and got my ass handed to me... by a girl!)



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been going a little batsh!t crazy with purchases lately and apparently my girlfriend is getting into the spirit of the season, too! I bought myself a birthday present, a box of Fuente King B's that I got for a great price (~6/stick). 









Tracy, who has made it a tradition to buy me something rare and Fuente since last year (last year she bought me two Anejo Sharks), came home with something that put a huge grin on my face (no, not another girl:behindsofa:.)

Waaaait for it...

Waaaaaaaaaaaaait for it...

Bam!



















Opus Shark!
First I was like...
:shocked:
Then I was like...
:bounce: !!!!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

:woohoo::woohoo:

Dude! That's awesome! If you're not gonna smoke that other opus......just wondering....

BTW, the pictures are huge.


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

NICE BRO! The price on the "B"s would have made my day but an Opus Shark................... dayum. I bought one a year ago and it is a sexy looking b**ch. Enjoy them!!!!!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

That, my friend, is sick. Congrats!

I picked up a Shark myself tonight!


----------



## jeepthing (Jul 16, 2009)

Awesome dude


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

DAMN, I-man, that chick is a KEEEEEPERRRRRRRR!! Savor that shark, dude. They are incredible! Give it a few mos to settle down and sacrifice by fire. :smoke:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

She's a keeper for sure couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> She's a keeper for sure couldn't happen to a nicer guy!


While I do like the shit out of Isaac, I do know nicer guys. You're definitely NOT one of them


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Sweet Isaac! She's got great taste! :nod:


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Niceeeeee !!!! Hold on to her!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Haha thanks fellas! Don't worry, we've been together through thick and thin for almost 7 years now and I don't think we're giving up any time soon  "EVER!" she says lol.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

eyesack said:


> Haha thanks fellas! Don't worry, we've been together through thick and thin for almost 7 years now and I don't think we're giving up any time soon  "EVER!" she says lol.


Carry on, bro! If you ever think of dumping her, send her MY WAY!:crazy:


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Bahaha I think I'll hold on to her for a while :tongue:
Although, if any one of your avatars become available... Nah jk lol I told her that the only woman I'd ever leave her for is Paula Dean. I would absolutely hit that for her cooking. LOL!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Congrats Grandson, You have my permission to keep her, but ask if she has an older mother


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

Hahaha, damn fine! Oh, the cigar too. lol. Ok, now where exactly did you find her? lol


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

FridayGt said:


> Hahaha, damn fine! Oh, the cigar too. lol. Ok, now where exactly did you find her? lol


Haha we were actually blind dates to her senior prom in highscool!
And yes dave she does, but mr. Chin might go crazy kung fu on ya lolol


----------



## bodia (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a good one you got there. All I ever get from my wife is a huge eye roll everytime I come home with more sticks. :kicknuts:



eyesack said:


> I told her that the only woman I'd ever leave her for is Paula Dean. I would absolutely hit that for her cooking. LOL!


You can have my left overs....I'm on that first :eyebrows:


----------



## Jazzmunkee (Jul 3, 2008)

Nice sticks brother. Congrats. See you this weekend.


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Nice pickup! 
How are those kings compared to the queens? I had my first queen the other day and it got me wondering.
Beauty of an Opus!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Actually, come to think of it, I'm not sure if I had a Queen B or a King B last time. Looked the same lol! However, I haven't been unhappy with any Fuente product I've smoked yet! I'll post a review later during winter break


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

eyesack said:


> Actually, come to think of it, I'm not sure if I had a Queen B or a King B last time. Looked the same lol! However, I haven't been unhappy with any Fuente product I've smoked yet! I'll post a review later during winter break


I agree with that Isaac. Let me know if you need a second opinion on those King Bs. :thumb:From my experience, if you cut it small, smoke is moderate, but make a larger cut, and they smoke like a chimney!


----------



## fiddlegrin (Feb 8, 2009)

Oooooo that's-a-nice-a!!!

She did a grrrrrrrreat job! :thumb:

Congratulations my friend!


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Batista30 said:


> I agree with that Isaac. Let me know if you need a second opinion on those King Bs. :thumb:From my experience, if you cut it small, smoke is moderate, but make a larger cut, and they smoke like a chimney!


Great advice! It's like that with most piramide/beli/torp's I've smoked. Can't cut 'em TOO big though, or the smoke loses velocity/density!ainkiller:


----------



## hoosiers2006 (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome. What a woman.


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks bro! She is indeed a great girl!


----------

